# HD Brake upgrade



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey guys upgraded the vans Brakes to HD today well tried to anyway. One side done. Got all parts from the wrecking yard, I figure save my self some monies. well One side worked like a charm the other side the caliper bracket didn't fit. I have no idea what the junk yard pulled it from ( it wasn't a 2013 grand caravan), the caliper fits great and rotor works great it just the mounting bracket that does not wok. Bracket fit the caliper but the mounting bolt holes were to narrow.

Ordered one from Oreilly and tomorrow once it gets here we should see.

Calipers were $35 each and rotors 10 each 30 for turning them. total of $150 with pads might need to add $35 to that total when I get the bracket tomorrow. I'll take pics tomorrow but so far passenger side all done bled and ready for the other side. But 185 for a 400+ job is not too bad. I am sure people will not like the fact that parts came from junk yard but I've used junk yard parts before and they work great.


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

Joemz9 said:


> Hey guys upgraded the vans Brakes to HD today well tried to anyway. One side done. Got all parts from the wrecking yard, I figure save my self some monies. well One side worked like a charm the other side the caliper bracket didn't fit. I have no idea what the junk yard pulled it from ( it wasn't a 2013 grand caravan), the caliper fits great and rotor works great it just the mounting bracket that does not wok. Bracket fit the caliper but the mounting bolt holes were to narrow.
> 
> Ordered one from Oreilly and tomorrow once it gets here we should see.
> 
> Calipers were $35 each and rotors 10 each 30 for turning them. total of $150 with pads might need to add $35 to that total when I get the bracket tomorrow. I'll take pics tomorrow but so far passenger side all done bled and ready for the other side. But 185 for a 400+ job is not too bad. I am sure people will not like the fact that parts came from junk yard but I've used junk yard parts before and they work great.


Sounds awesome. I just want to get mine running. Still having some kind of weird trans issue. Good for you though. Too bad this forum is all but dead.


----------



## BigFuzzyBush (May 19, 2015)

Joemz9 said:


> Hey guys upgraded the vans Brakes to HD today well tried to anyway. One side done. Got all parts from the wrecking yard, I figure save my self some monies. well One side worked like a charm the other side the caliper bracket didn't fit. I have no idea what the junk yard pulled it from ( it wasn't a 2013 grand caravan), the caliper fits great and rotor works great it just the mounting bracket that does not wok. Bracket fit the caliper but the mounting bolt holes were to narrow.
> 
> Ordered one from Oreilly and tomorrow once it gets here we should see.
> 
> Calipers were $35 each and rotors 10 each 30 for turning them. total of $150 with pads might need to add $35 to that total when I get the bracket tomorrow. I'll take pics tomorrow but so far passenger side all done bled and ready for the other side. But 185 for a 400+ job is not too bad. I am sure people will not like the fact that parts came from junk yard but I've used junk yard parts before and they work great.


Wife's van is vibrating when going to stop. What do you suggest? Brakes, rotors, and calipers? Its a 2012 Routan so if you got an idea on part numbers that would be stellar. 

See you on the flip side.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

BigFuzzyBush said:


> Wife's van is vibrating when going to stop. What do you suggest? Brakes, rotors, and calipers? Its a 2012 Routan so if you got an idea on part numbers that would be stellar.
> 
> See you on the flip side.


2012's already have the HD brakes from what I've read online. I'd go to tirerack and order cross drilled or slotted cyro rotors.


----------

